# Play In Gear Box



## dongatta (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello all. I have a 86 d21 pickup. I have a good amount of play in my gear box. I have looked under the front end and everything seems tight. It's just play in the gearbox when turning right to left. anyone have any suggestions


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are referring to the steering box, there is an adjustment on top that can be used to eliminate most excessive play. One needs to be careful not to over-adjust it, though.


----------



## dongatta (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. Yes I am talking about the gear box. I hate to sound dumb but how and where do you adjust. I didn't know you could over adjust it. What kind of issues would this bring about.


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

There is a nut with a bolt sticking out of it. It might be a square head, can't remember, but you loosen the jam nut and tighten the bolt a 1/4 turn. Then tighten up the jam nut again. Drive it for a day and if there is still slack add another 1/4 turn. Just repeat until it's better.


----------

